# Grit ?



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm new to pigeons and have a pair of fantails. What do I use for grit? i had some for my parakeet but its like sand so I went to the farm store and bought chicken grit...which is crushed granite. They also have oyster shells which I havent gotten yet, would a mix of the 2 be best or is the grit all wrong? help!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cammygirl said:


> I'm new to pigeons and have a pair of fantails. What do I use for grit? i had some for my parakeet but its like sand so I went to the farm store and bought chicken grit...which is crushed granite. They also have oyster shells which I havent gotten yet, would a mix of the 2 be best or is the grit all wrong? help!!


Pigeon red grit is best for pigeons, but oyster shell grit is also good to have. I keep both for my birds, one for the hens to help with egg laying (oyster shell), and red grit for digestion. You might be able to find a grit for doves, which may work for the pigeons.


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks! I just called a local store and they sell grit for pigeons. I'll stop in later today. Should I just throw out the granite or give them the option of that as well?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good deal!!

Give granite to someone you know who has chickens.

If this is red pigeon grit be sure to look for ingredient list, if it is available, but it should be fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes red is good to have, but if you have white pigeons, they can get a pink color on their neck in the front, from leaning in and eating the red stuff. It does not bother me as I do not show, but if I used a pair for a wedding or something on a regular basis I would want to use the white grit and oystershell is good for the hens esp.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just started giving red grit and was surprised when I found one bird's poops were the coming out the same bright colour as the grit. I wondered if it had been only eating grit and nothing else for this to happen.

The others birds weren't the same, but maybe they didn't eat any.

Janet


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Cammygirl, we've found several local feed stores which do carry feed, grit, meds, & supplies specifically for pigeons. They all carry the red grit and, as it ends up, their red grit also has oyster shell already in it. As you & I are in the same general area, you may find the same to be true. Just ask your folks about ingredients before you find yourself with lots of extra oystershell (although it's also very good for the garden )


----------

